
Welcome to the bar, would you like webcam or non? - jmorin007
http://svextra.com/blogs/gmsv/2008/02/welcome_to_the_bar_would_you_like_webcam_or_non.html
======
msteigerwalt
"Regarding privacy, promoters say the video isn’t clear and isn’t recorded, so
it’s not archived."

I wish people would realize that everything on the Internet can be subject to
unexpected storage. The fact that they're not recording doesn't mean it's not
being recorded.

